# Inappropriate use of firearms



## qizmoduis (Apr 5, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/04/04/paperweight.explosion.ap/index.html

You'd think a teacher, of all people, should know better.  If he was a gun owner, he has even less of an excuse.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 5, 2006)

What!? That is a freak accident if I ever heard one. Even from slamming a shell down on a desk, it isn't likely to go off like that. I'm suspecious of April foolery - that's how unbelievable this seems...

Paul


----------



## Blindside (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, he won't do that again.... ouch.

Don't mess with XO.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 5, 2006)

that's one of the weirdest things i've ever heard.  i wonder if there was something else going on with that shell.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

Freaky...and ouch.

Never heard of this happening before.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 5, 2006)

A *potential* Darwin Award candidate if I ever read one... Lucky for him (and the kids) that there weren't any students standing around his desk when he was trying to bash that bug. Purty stupid I'd think.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 5, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> A *potential* Darwin Award candidate if I ever read one... Lucky for him (and the kids) that there weren't any students standing around his desk when he was trying to bash that bug. Purty stupid I'd think.


Yup!  I agree!  Although the Darwin awards are for those who actually remove themselves from the gene pool with acts of stupidity! :rofl:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 5, 2006)

Depends on the round.  Some are designed to explode on impact and some after impact.  He would have to hit that thing just right. Though I doubt he would find one of those hunting    I think someone took a souvenir home with them.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 5, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Depends on the round.  Some are designed to explode on impact and some after impact.  He would have to hit that thing just right. Though I doubt he would find one of those hunting    I think someone took a souvenir home with them.


40mm shell? I would think so too.


----------



## Cujo (Apr 6, 2006)

And this guy is teaching children?
Pax
Cujo


----------



## qizmoduis (Apr 6, 2006)

Cujo said:
			
		

> And this guy is teaching children?
> Pax
> Cujo



Adults, actually.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, he's an idiot.  Don't see how he'd find that hunting in the U.S.  They still find unexploded ordanance all over eroupe from WWII.  I don't think they had 40mm Bofors guns in the war of 1812.

One little beef though.  Inappropriate use of firearms really isn't a good title for this thread.  Better would be Idiots shouldn't play with things that go Boom.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 6, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> One little beef though. Inappropriate use of firearms really isn't a good title for this thread. Better would be Idiots shouldn't play with things that go Boom.
> 
> Jeff


You beat me to it...my thoughts exactly.


----------



## qizmoduis (Apr 7, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> You beat me to it...my thoughts exactly.



I was trying to be subtly humorous.  I'm not always overly successful along those lines.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Apr 12, 2006)

With teachers like this, it's no wonder that American kids are falling behind the rest of the 1st world in education.


----------

